# Vespa Asiática no Porto



## Skizzo (21 Mar 2014 às 19:19)

*Vespa-asiática detetada no Porto*

A Quercus revelou esta sexta-feira ter confirmação da presença da vespa-asiática na cidade do Porto, uma espécie exótica e invasora que ataca as abelhas, exigindo ao Governo que um plano de ação seja “efetivamente aplicado com urgência”.

O vice-presidente da Quercus, João Branco, afirma que foram observados “indivíduos, mas não ninhos, no Jardim Botânico do Porto” por um entomólogo consultor da associação. “O Governo tenta minimizar a situação, afirmando que se trata de uma praga que existe apenas na região de Entre Douro e Minho, mas a Quercus tem a confirmação da sua ocorrência na cidade do Porto e teme que rapidamente se propague a outras regiões do país”, alerta a associação, em comunicado enviado às redações.

Segundo João Branco, “tem de haver um plano de ação que garanta um combate eficaz”, porque o que existe “depende das pessoas, ou seja, só após comunicação da existência de ninhos é que a Direção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV) atua”. “Isto não chega, é preciso que haja uma busca sistemática dos ninhos da vespa-asiática e sua posterior destruição”, defende. O ambientalista recorda que a introdução fortuita ou intencional de espécies exóticas e invasoras “foi considerada uma das principais causas da perda da biodiversidade e de degradação dos serviços de ecossistemas em toda a União Europeia e no mundo”. “O custo económico das espécies exóticas e invasoras é estimado em pelo menos 12 mil milhões de euros por ano na União Europeia”, sustenta, acrescentando que a vespa-asiática “está em expansão há vários anos provocando prejuízos na atividade apícola e na perda da biodiversidade, ao reduzir o número de polinizadores. Para João Branco, “não tem lógica” o Estado “estar a distribuir milhões para a apicultura (através de fundos comunitários) e não combater esta praga”, podendo estar-se perante “um investimento perdido”. O ambientalista destaca ainda ser desconhecido o impacto que a vespa-asiática tem nos outros insetos polinizadores, porque “apenas se sabe que ataca abelhas”.
Na luta contra esta praga, “muitos apicultores acabam por combater todas as vespas, indiscriminadamente, e há vespas autóctones que combatem a vespa-asiática”, acrescenta.

No comunicado, a Quercus adianta estar a preparar uma campanha pública sobre a proteção dos polinizadores que visa, entre outros objetivos, “alertar para os perigos que a introdução de espécies exóticas pode ter nos ecossistemas, dando destaque a uma campanha urgente de informação relativa à vespa-asiática” e “sensibilizar os agricultores, em particular, e a opinião pública, em geral, para os perigos do mau uso dos pesticidas na saúde pública e no desaparecimento dos polinizadores”.
Entretanto, a agência Lusa contactou a Câmara do Porto e a Direção de Serviços de Alimentação e Veterinária da Região Norte para obter esclarecimentos sobre a presença da vespa-asiática na cidade, aguardando pelas respostas.

O responsável da Quercus chama a atenção para outras espécies exóticas e invasoras que ameaçam a produção de frutos pequenos (mirtilos, morangos, framboesas e cerejas) e a produção de castanha - a mosca Drosophilasusukii e a vespa do castanheiro Dryocosmus - para as quais é preciso estar alerta.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Mar 2014 às 23:12)

já vi uma dessas meninas são enormes maiores que os abelhões ate as nossas vespas parecem anãs em comparação, nos uas não parece que tenham sorte com as africanizadas


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2014 às 03:19)

Skizzo disse:


> *Vespa-asiática detetada no Porto*
> foram observados “indivíduos, mas não ninhos, no Jardim Botânico do Porto”...



É bom saber que estão em frente à minha casa..........................


----------

